# Nissan Leaf EM57 motor 2013+ vs 2017+ any difference?



## Frigzy (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,

I want to experiment with the EM57 motor. I noticed, that newer models spec more horsepowers (148 vs 110) even though it's still the same motor designation. Is there any real difference between the motors or it's just battery/inverter upgrade?

The parts catalog shows slightly different part numbers (90A0-3NF4C for old EM57, 290A0-5SA0A for the new one). I thought that could be just a difference in mounting holes or other minor changes.

If there is no difference - I can potentially save tons of money by buying an older EM57 ($700 vs $1500).

Thanks!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It's likely the same motor. The maximum power is limited by the controller, which is programmed to avoid damaging the battery by using too much power. The motor rating has gone up with time, but because of battery capacity, not because of time.

24 kWh and 30 kWh: 80 kW
40 kWh: 110 kW
62 kWh: 160 kW
I don't know if the inverter has changed, other than programming.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

The inverter is beefier on the newer models. The old 80kW inverter is not able to output even 1kW over spec. So you need the newer inverter (and the old EM57 motor is fine).

I'll create a Youtube video on this topic soon!


----------



## Frigzy (Sep 18, 2016)

Have you had a chance to physically compare old and new motors? I don't need the inverter, only the motor.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes, the EM57 is interchangable betweej 2013-2017 and 2018-2021. Only minor differences like coolant attachment points, bolt patterns are the same!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

Video up on what is needed after replacing motor/inverter on the LEAF:


----------

